# AnKa Spiegel verstärken



## JDE (16. Januar 2018)

Moin ihr Bastler. #h

Wie stark muss der Spiegel vom AnKa sein um beim Trailern den Motor sicher dranzulassen? |kopfkrat

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Eigner eines DDR AnKa. Da der Holzspiegel (außen) und das Gegenstück (innen) stark ramponiert sind will ich beides erneuern.

Für außen habe ich mir bereits 36mm Siebdruckplatten besorgt. Aber die nimmt ja nur die Kraft des Motors beim Schieben auf. 
Aber was ist mit der Belastung, wenn der Motor bei der Fahrt am Boot bleibt und mit 100 km/h über die Autobahn fliegt? Das zieht doch sicher ganz ordentlich. 

Nun überlege ich das Gegenstück des Spiegels über die gesamte Breite des Bootes zu verlängern um die Kraft beim Trailern besser zu verteilen.

Was meint ihr, ist das nötig oder kann man den Motor einfach dranlassen?
Motor ist übrigens ein Suzuki 2Takt 4PS von 1999.

Gruß


----------



## .Capricornus. (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Bei dem kleinen Motor sollte der Spiegel aber halten, Du kannst
Dir jedoch noch eine Transportstütze für Aussenborder besorgen, die sich gegen den Trailer abstützt.

Damit wäre dann der Spiegel entlastet.
(www.ebay.de/i/361352073019?chn=ps)

VG

P.S. Deine 36er Siebdruckplatte ist dick genug


----------



## JDE (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Danke für den Tipp.

 zur Transportstütze:
 Da der Trailer (über die Achse) gefedert ist, befürchte ich dass der Trailer mir bei der Fahrt über einen Hubbel den Motor aus der Befestigung haut. Bei Auslegung der Federung auf einen 150PS-Motor wird die Stütze meinen 4PSer wohl wegdrücken.  |kopfkrat

 zur Siebdruckplatte:
 Die 36mm (21+15) Siebdruckplatte soll von außen moniert werden. Gegen ein "Wegreißen" (nach hinten) auf der Fahrt wird mir die äußere Platte daher nicht viel helfen. ;+

 Wenn es keine anderen Tipps oder Erfahrungswerte zum Trailern von AnKAs mit montierten Motoren gibt, werde ich wohl noch eine schmale (vielleicht 5-10 mm) Siebdruckplatte zur Verteilung der Zuglast von innen anbringen. 

 Ich werde nachher noch ein paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## JDE (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

So, hier nun auch die Bilder, wie es aktuell aussieht.

Auf der Innenseite will ich das Brettchen gegen eines von Ecke zu Ecke austauschen und von außen schlicht gegen ein neues mit Haltebolzen zur Fixierung des Motors erneuern.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

@JDE
Wenn dich das innen angebrachte Kantholz/Brettchen von Innenecke zu Innenecke nicht stört, halte ich das für eine einfache und praktikable Lösung! #6


----------



## JDE (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Für das Innenbrettchen müssen dann natürlich zusätzliche Bohrungen ins Boot, welche die meisten Bootler ja gern vermeiden. 
Leichte Bedenken habe ich auch, wegen der Anpassung der Siebdruckplatte an das Heck des AnKa, da das Heck ja nicht absolut gerade ist.

Spricht etwas dagegen den Spalt mit Silikon zu schließen?


----------



## mefofänger (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



JDE schrieb:


> Für das Innenbrettchen müssen dann natürlich zusätzliche Bohrungen ins Boot, welche die meisten Bootler ja gern vermeiden.
> Leichte Bedenken habe ich auch, wegen der Anpassung der Siebdruckplatte an das Heck des AnKa, da das Heck ja nicht absolut gerade ist.
> 
> Spricht etwas dagegen den Spalt mit Silikon zu schließen?


lieber die kanten der siebdruckplatte gut versiegeln und den spalt frei lassen. damit die feuchtigkeit wieder weg kann, sonst gammel dir mit pech alles schneller weg als wie du gucken kannst. mfg


----------



## JDE (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Womit bekommt man die Kanten der Siebdruckplatten am besten/günstigsten abgedichtet?


----------



## aufe_und_obe (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Epoxid Harz 3 bis 5 mal auftragen dürfte reichen


----------



## Tommes63 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Mach da nicht so eine riesen Sache draus, der 4PS-er wiegt nur ca. 20kg.

Mein 15er wiegt 50kg, ich stelle ihn zum Trailern senkrecht, das belastet den Spiegel bei Schlaglöchern am Wenigsten. Allerdings muß man drauf achten, daß unten die Finne am Motor nicht das Tiefste ist, bei mir ist die Trailerachse noch etwas tiefer.

Spiegelverstärkungen kann man mit Sikaflex kleben, bloß kein Silicon, das altert schnell und hält nicht lange. Ich vermute eine Verklebung mit Silicon hält (auch neu) nicht annähernd so stark wie mit Sikaflex.

Bau dir die äußere Verstärkung so, daß die Klauen vom Motor beim Anziehen nicht den Süllrand einklemmen, dann sollte das halten. Welches Material geeignet ist, k.A. das wissen Andere bestimmt besser. Die Größe der originalen Verstärkungen auf Bild 3, halten 4PS locker aus, der Spiegel bekommt im Wasser in Fahrt mehr Belastung als beim Trailern, so lange der Motor senkrecht steht. Solltest du später mehr PS anbauen, würde mich nicht wundern , dann würde ich die Verstärkungen etwas größer wählen, damit die Last auf eine größere Fläche verteilt wird. 

Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen.


----------



## JDE (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> ich stelle ihn zum Trailern senkrecht, das belastet den Spiegel bei Schlaglöchern am Wenigsten. Allerdings muß man drauf achten, daß unten die Finne am Motor nicht das Tiefste ist, bei mir ist die Trailerachse noch etwas tiefer.



Das ist doch mal ein guter Tipp - den ich beherzigen werde. #6



Tommes63 schrieb:


> *Spiegelverstärkungen* kann man mit Sikaflex *kleben*, bloß kein Silicon, das altert schnell und hält nicht lange. Ich vermute eine Verklebung mit Silicon hält (auch neu) nicht annähernd so stark wie mit Sikaflex.



Meinst du das Zusammenkleben mehrerer Platten zu einer dickeren Verstärkung oder zum Abdichten des Übergangs der Verstärkung zum Bootskörper?
Für das Zusammenkleben habe ich mir, nach Beratung im Baumarkt, einen "nicht wasserziehenden Montagekleber" geholt.



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Die Größe der originalen Verstärkungen auf Bild 3, halten 4PS locker aus, der Spiegel bekommt im Wasser in Fahrt mehr Belastung als beim Trailern, so lange der Motor senkrecht steht.



Schön, dann bin ich etwas entspannt und kann mir durch das vom Bootsverkäufer mitgegebene Material unnötigen Aufwand sparen. 



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Solltest du *später mehr PS* anbauen, *würde mich nicht wundern* , dann würde ich die Verstärkungen etwas größer wählen, damit die Last auf eine größere Fläche verteilt wird.



Wie es immer so ist, wenn man schon mal dabei ist. 
Aber ich werde versuchen den Ball flach zu halten und erstmal nur den innere und die äußere Spiegelverstärkung erneuern und dann weitersehen.

Das Sikaflex stelle ich mir wie ein beständigeres Silikon vor. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es mit geringem Aufwand wieder entfernt werden kann. 
Oder übersehe ich dabei etwas?


----------



## bootszander (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Boot immer Sikaflex, bleibt elastisch. Silikon zieht sich zusammen.

Besser wie eine siebdruckplatte ist eine alluplatte.

Gruß, petri und allzeit gute fahrt.  Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Egal ob du nun deinen Montagekleber oder Sikaflex benutzt, die Flächen auf jeden Fall anschleifen!
Auch und vor allem die Siebdruckflächen.
Das du die rauhe Seite der Siebdruckplatte verklebst, sollte klar sein!
Ich würde dafür allerdings ein Epoxy mit einem Verdickungsmittel(gleicht die Unebenheiten aus), eventuell auch Glasfaserschnipsel verwenden, wie hier auch schon vorgeschlagen wurde.
Aber auch dafür müssen die Flächen angeschliffen werden.
Epoxy ebenso um die Schnittflächen der Siebdruckplatte zu versiegeln.
Verschrauben kann man in dem Arbeitsgang noch zusätzlich, mit Schrauben wäre ich aber sparsam.



Jürgen


----------



## .Capricornus. (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Mein 15er wiegt 50kg, ich stelle ihn zum Trailern senkrecht, das belastet den Spiegel bei Schlaglöchern am Wenigsten. Allerdings muß man drauf achten, daß unten die Finne am Motor nicht das Tiefste ist, bei mir ist die Trailerachse noch etwas tiefer.



Das ist ein guter Hinweis, aber das muss bei Motoren die keine Trimmung haben in jedem Fall gemacht werden.
Der Rastenmechanismus, um den Motor gekippt zu halten, ist
für den Trailertransport nicht geeignet und wird mehr oder weniger schnell beschädigt.

Deswegen MÜSSEN solche Motore beim trailern in Fahrposition (senkrecht) gebracht werden, oder abgestützt
werden.

Bei Motoren mit Trimmung wird meist ein Holz eingelegt um
den Trimmmechaismus nicht zu beschädigen.
Sowas steht aber alles im Handbuch wobei bei Gebrauchtkauf
oder Uraltmotoren diese ja oft nicht vorhanden sind.

Abstand Finne Asphalt sehe ich bei 30cm als sicher an, wobei die 
Trailerachse kein guter Anhaltspunkt ist, da der Trailer eher wie eine
Wippe agiert und der hintere Teil des Trailers dann variable Höhen
erreicht.

VG


----------



## JDE (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



.Capricornus. schrieb:


> Bei Motoren mit Trimmung wird meist ein Holz eingelegt um
> den Trimmmechaismus nicht zu beschädigen.
> Sowas *steht aber alles im Handbuch* wobei bei Gebrauchtkauf
> oder Uraltmotoren diese ja oft nicht vorhanden sind.


 
 Hat zufällig noch jemand ein Handbuch für einen Suzuki DT4 von 1999 (4PS-2Takter)?
 Mir würde auch eine Kopie genügen. Online ist da leider nichts zu finden.


----------



## .Capricornus. (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

@JDE

Für '99 nicht, aber anbei ein Link wo Du das Handbuch für
den 4 PS ab 2007 runterladen kannst.

Die Info steht auf Seite 25 und ist so wie ich gesagt habe.

https://marine.suzuki.de/service-kontakt/downloads/besitzer-handbuch-aussenbordmotoren.html

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



.Capricornus. schrieb:


> @JDE
> 
> Für '99 nicht, aber anbei ein Link wo Du das Handbuch für
> den 4 PS ab 2007 runterladen kannst.
> ...



für Motoren aus 2007, dann handelt es sich aber um nicht um 2 Taktmotoren. das wird nicht helfen.


----------



## .Capricornus. (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



Testudo schrieb:


> für Motoren aus 2007, dann handelt es sich aber um nicht um 2 Taktmotoren. das wird nicht helfen.



Am besten liest Du Dir die "Seite 25" einmal durch, dann siehst Du das es hilft.

Wie man Aussenborder richtig transportiert ist quasi seit Urzeiten bis heute gleich.

Das der Rest identisch ist habe ich nicht behauptet, darum geht es hier ja auch nicht.

VG


----------



## Tommes63 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



.Capricornus. schrieb:


> Der Rastenmechanismus, um den Motor gekippt zu halten, ist
> für den Trailertransport nicht geeignet
> 
> Deswegen MÜSSEN solche Motore beim trailern in Fahrposition (senkrecht) gebracht werden, oder abgestützt
> werden.


Wider was gelernt. Ich wäre auch ohne Handbuch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, hab mich nur gewundert daß manche Leute beim Trailern ein Stück Holz dazwischen geklemmt haben.


JDE schrieb:


> Wie es immer so ist, wenn man schon mal dabei ist.
> Aber ich werde versuchen den Ball flach zu halten und erstmal nur den  innere und die äußere Spiegelverstärkung erneuern und dann  weitersehen.


Gut so,#6 lern erst mal das Boot richtig kennen, erweitere wenn du willst (zb. Batterie, Echo, Persenning) und Angeln nicht vergessen. Zum Material haben ja andere auch noch was dazu geschrieben.#6

Viel Spass beim Herrichten und allzeit gute Fänge.


----------



## JDE (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Wider was gelernt. Ich wäre auch ohne Handbuch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, hab mich nur gewundert daß manche Leute *beim Trailern ein Stück Holz dazwischen geklemmt* haben.



Im Handbuch (S. 26) heißt es: 
"*AUFBOCKEN*
 Beim Transport lhres Bootes mit befestigtem​ Motor auf einem Anhänger, *Motor in normaler*​ *Betriebsstellung belassen*, außer es gibt zu​ wenig Bodenabstand. Falls mehr Bodenabstand​ erforderlich, Motor in gekippter Stellung unter​ Verwendung einer Abstandsstange oder etwas​ Ähnlichem zu seiner Abstützung transportieren."

Das Stück Holz beim Trailern kommt also nur dazwischen, wenn der Motor sonst zu tief hängt. 
Oder? |kopfkrat


Ich will nur sicher sein, dass Motor und Boot vernünftig von mir transportiert werden. 
Mag halt nicht mit drei Leuten vier Stunden hoch zur Ostsee fahren und dann wegen Motorverlust zu den Heringen oder Hornfischen hinrudern zu müssen. #d|uhoh:#d

 Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass die AnKa heute nicht mehr in der Menge genutzt würden, wenn sie das Trailern mit Motor nicht ohne großen Aufwand überstehen würden.


----------



## .Capricornus. (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



JDE schrieb:


> Das Stück Holz beim Trailern kommt also nur dazwischen, wenn der Motor sonst zu tief hängt.
> Oder? |kopfkrat



Nein bei Deinem Motor nicht, Du hast doch keinen Powertrimm der entlastet werden soll, sondern eine Lochreihe mit Steckachse.

Mach' erstmal Deinen Spiegel fertig, setze das Boot samt Motor  auf den  Trailer und miss wie der Abstand Finne/Strasse ist.

Dann siehst Du wie es weiter geht.

Wenn nötig kann man das Boot etwas höhersetzen oder den Motor ankippen und die Sicherungsstange setzen.

VG


----------



## maxum (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Hallo,

wieso bei dem Zwergenmotor so ein Aufwand ? Ich würd mir ne 

Decke ins Boot legen den Motor drauf und gut ist, der ist so leicht

den kann Mann ja an der Uhrenkette tragen und die Power die er

drückt ist auch sehr gut überschaubar. Wenn der Anka nicht 

verrottet ist würde ich da nicht viel machen,schön wird er sowieso 

nicht. Ich hatte mal einen,war mein erstes Boot, daher darf ich 

das!


----------



## Kegelfisch (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Hallo JDE 
Bei uns im Verein haben viele als äußere Spiegelplatte ein "Fleischerbrett" vom Metzgerzubehör . Das ist ein weißer Kunststoff und den brauchst du garnicht versiegeln . Und wenn aus optischen Gründen nur Sikaflex , da normales Silikon nicht nur schrumpft , sondern bei GFK-Booten auch Osmose fördern . Von innen kannst Du Dir einen V2A Winkel (maximal 30 cm Länge sollten reichen ) bauen (lassen) mit aufgedoppeltem V2A-Blech . Den Winkel kannst Du dann an dem Luftkasten und am Spiegel verschrauben / einlaminieren . Das aufzudoppelnde Blech aber noch nicht fest verschweißen , sondern erst den Motor anhängen und auf dem Winkel die Position der Andruckteller anzeichnen , diese auf das Blech übertragen und ausstanzen und dann erst beides miteinander verschweißen . Grund dafür ist , daß das Fleischerbrett glatt ist , und der Motor aus diversen Gründen hochrutschen könnte . Wenn die Teller aber in Vertiefungen liegen . kann dies nicht passieren . Die Fleischerbretter sind zwar etwas teurer , aber weil für Deine Zwecke zu groß , teile es dir vielleicht mit Gleichgesinnten . Dann ist es preislich o.k. und Du hast durch Verwendung von Kunststoff und V2A nie wieder Aufwand (aber auch VA - Schrauben verwenden !!) . So habe ich schon ein paar Boote ausgerüstet . (Mehr wie 5 PS würde ich an den "Anka" aber nicht anhängen , weil die kleinen Kiele nicht wirklich für Spurtreue sorgen ) 
Viel Spaß beim Bauen #6; Uwe


----------



## JDE (2. Februar 2018)

*Fertig*

Moin.

So, es ist vollbracht. Der Spiegel ist innen und außen erneuert.
Und nach dem ersten Test steht fest, der Motor kommt für längere Fahrten doch in das Boot. 

Und nun die Ergebnisbilder. 

Wenn ich den Motor für kurze Strecken am Boot Trailern möchte. 
Wie verhindere ich, dass der Motor sich am Heck dreht und umherklappert. |kopfkrat


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

@JDE was hast du für eine Persenning für deine Anka?


----------



## maxum (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Hallo, 

ich kenn jetzt deinen Motor nicht daher nurmalso daher geredet.

Normalerweise  haben gerade die Motoren die mit der Pinne gesteuert

werden irgend eine Vorrichtung wo man den Lenkwiederstand einstellen

kann. Im Hafen zum anlegen logisch ganz leicht 

aber bei höherer Geschwindigkeit  die Lenkung fester damit sie nicht 

ungewollt in eine richtung schlägt und man über Bord geht oder durch

das Boot purzelt.Demzufolge ist entweder ein Hebel ( bei stärkeren Motoren)

oder ich schätze bei Dir seitlich am Schaft eine Schraube wo du den 

Lenkwiederstand selber einstellen kannst.Am besten du besorgst dir eine 

Bed.anleitung da steht das bedtimmt drinn. 
	
	



```

```


----------



## JDE (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



maxum schrieb:


> ich schätze bei Dir seitlich am Schaft eine Schraube wo du den Lenkwiederstand selber einstellen kannst.
> Am besten du besorgst dir eine Bed.anleitung da steht das bedtimmt drinn.


 
 Ich glaube links im oberen Drittel des Schaft befindet sich ein kleines Rädchen. Das wird es wohl sein. Werde ich Testen.

*Und womit verhindere ich, dass der Schaft in Fahrtrichtung vor und zurück klappt? #c*
 Sobald der Schraube jetzt einmal nach hinten und wieder zurück schwingt knallt sie ja jedes mal gegen den Anschlagbolzen, der die Trimmung einstellt. #d

 @Ossipeter: 
 Zum Abstellen in einer Scheune nutze ich aktuell eine verschlissene alte Persenning mit darunter stehenden Metallbögen. Also nichts, was zum Transport taugt.

 Zum Transport ans Wasser und zurück kommt ein Ladungssicherungsnetz zum Einsatz. Aber das ist mir zu viel Herumgespiele. Daher will ich mir eine Persenning besorgen/basteln, die flach auf dem Boot aufliegt und an einem Zurrgurt um das Boot gespannt werden kann.


----------



## JDE (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

Da das Titelthema nun abgeschlossen ist habe ich für weitere Ideen zum AnKa-Umbau einen neuen Titel erstellt.

 Falls ihr weitere Ideen habt.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335844&highlight=Anka+umbau


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*

*Und womit verhindere ich, dass der Schaft in Fahrtrichtung vor und zurück klappt? #c*
Sobald der Schraube jetzt einmal nach hinten und wieder zurück schwingt knallt sie ja jedes mal gegen den Anschlagbolzen, der die Trimmung einstellt. #d

da ich den Motor nicht kenne ,er auf dem Bild nicht sehr deutlich ist - wenn er einen Rückwärtsgang hat den beim Transport einlegen dann ist der Schaft arretiert.
 Anderseits ist es einfacher das Motorchen einfach in den Kahn zu legen macht auch weniger Probleme beim zu Wasserlassen .


----------



## JDE (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Spiegel verstärken*



thanatos schrieb:


> wenn er einen *Rückwärtsgang hat den beim Transport einlegen dann ist der Schaft arretiert*.



Das ist es! #6
Darauf hätte ich auch selbst kommen können. #q
Dann noch die Lenkung fester eingestellt und fertig. #q

Damit habe ich schonmal eine Lösung um ohne weiteres Basteln die nächsten Tage nochmal ans Wasser zu kommen.

*Für die Zukunft und längere Fahrten* will ich mir noch *Ösen hinteren Bodenbrett* befestigen. Dann kommt der Motor auf so eine Gummimatte, die man unter die Waschmaschine legt, und wird mit einem Zurrgurt an den Ösen verspannt und fertig. :vik:

*Oder wie legt ihr euch die Motoren ins Boot?*

Mein 4PS 2Takter aus 1999 von Suzuki wiegt wohl was bei 10 kg. Da glaube ich, dass meine Überlegung passt.


----------

